# Need help which is the best bike to buy?



## Jay8 (18 Jun 2013)

Hi everybody I need help on which is the best bike to buy, I have £600 and wondered what people's recommendations would be for the money please help?


----------



## Howard (18 Jun 2013)

The answer to this question is always *the one that fits you best that's in your budget*.

Failing that, ask youself: 'Do I like the paint?'


----------



## Cupra (18 Jun 2013)

Theres also the factor of what has the best specs too. But I would take comfort over specs anyway as specs can be changed as parts wear.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2013)

.£600 would get you a reasonable bike but it entirely depends what kind of riding you plan to do. Road? Off road? Bridleway? Commute?


----------



## Howard (19 Jun 2013)

dunnnooo - maybe the OP doesn't know this is the cyclocross sub-forum?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2013)

Mebe _me_ being a wally, not looking at the sub-forum... Let's wait and see


----------



## Psycolist (13 Jul 2013)

Scott Aspect 630 rather took my fancy. Have a friend who just took delivery of one and for an all rounder, its very well spec'd for the price. Hydraulic discs, cracking front forks, Shimano ( my own prference) drive train, nice light frame, all round a very attractive deal. It looks pretty too.  As to 'whats best', that really is only a question that you have the answer for. 1 mans trash is anothers treasure and all that jazz. Oh, and while I'm on here, does anyone know how long a piece of string is.


----------



## Snapper88 (20 Jul 2013)

Ive just bought this little beauty
http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/10594/whyte-kings-cross-cyclocross-road-bike-2013

2 week wait though. No bike till then


----------



## Cupra (21 Jul 2013)

Snapper88 said:


> Ive just bought this little beauty
> http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/10594/whyte-kings-cross-cyclocross-road-bike-2013
> 
> 2 week wait though. No bike till then


one of the best looking cycle cross bikes out there.


----------



## Snapper88 (21 Jul 2013)

Cupra said:


> one of the best looking cycle cross bikes out there.



I can't wait to get out on it. Will feel a very long 2 weeks


----------

